# First go at smoking a rabbit with Q-view



## shertim (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi Guys

I have been playing with my Harks Tri Fire offset for a few months now and I am getting the hang of temperature control and smoke levels. I shot a few rabbits up at the farm a few weeks back and decided I would have a go at smoking one of them.

I got a recipe for chicken or rabbit brine from here and made it up and popped the rabbit in there for 48 hrs, was going to be overnight but i got side tracked, never mind i did get back to it. haven't posted before apart from saying hello, so i hope it works out













IMG_0686.JPG



__ shertim
__ Feb 28, 2014






The Rabbit out of the brine and jointed, the flecks are thyme and spices













IMG_0687.JPG



__ shertim
__ Feb 28, 2014






Decided to fit them with bacon coats













IMG_0689.JPG



__ shertim
__ Feb 28, 2014






I had a couple of turkey wings so i hit them with a chipotle and lime rub













IMG_0690.JPG



__ shertim
__ Feb 28, 2014






Built a square from heatbeads and filled the centre with the bits of limp charcoal left in the bottom of the bag, I then placed some split pieces of bottle brush which catch fire and bring the heat up quicker













IMG_0691.JPG



__ shertim
__ Feb 28, 2014






My set up













IMG_0692.JPG



__ shertim
__ Feb 28, 2014






the chimney with 50 /50 heat beads and lump charcoal













IMG_0693.JPG



__ shertim
__ Feb 28, 2014






and the quest begins













IMG_0694.JPG



__ shertim
__ Feb 28, 2014






A warm day in Perth my cooking box is already running 140 without the fire













IMG_0696.JPG



__ shertim
__ Feb 28, 2014






My secret weapon a Banksia nut, gives a nice smoke over a long period













IMG_0697.JPG



__ shertim
__ Feb 28, 2014






Temperature was up to 225 - 240 so in they go













IMG_0698.JPG



__ shertim
__ Feb 28, 2014






The TBS doing its magic, I kept them around the 250 mark for a couple of hours and then took the temp up to 350 for the last 20 minutes to crisp up the wings













IMG_0699.JPG



__ shertim
__ Feb 28, 2014






Job done and turned out awesome, rabbit was moist thanks to the brine and bacon, flavour was great will definitely do this again, although it did use up a fair bit of ice cold beer!!! not drop was spilt during the making of this


----------



## stovebolt (Feb 28, 2014)

That looks great. I have smoked a few rabbits, but never wrapped mine in bacon. We have a severe shortage of Banksia nuts around here so I may never get to try 

any of those.

Chuck


----------



## shertim (Feb 28, 2014)

No problem, if you ever roll past this way yell out and I will throw something on for you, using banksia


----------



## xjcamaro (Feb 28, 2014)

Good looking rabbit. You will never cook rabbit your old way again!


----------



## moikel (Mar 1, 2014)

Love the banksia! Where did you get that unit ? 
Rabbit shooting brings back memories!
Looks likea great meal.


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 1, 2014)

That DOES look incredible!! And nice machinery indeed! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## shertim (Mar 1, 2014)

The banksia works great,  picked up my hark from the urban griller a local bbq supplier and guru


----------



## shertim (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank Leah, I have followed your threads, so that is high praise indeed coming from someone with your expertise


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi Shertim,

What a great idea on how to prepare rabbit!  I've only cooked it a few times, and went with a braise as the meat is so lean.  The idea of brining and smoking with bacon seems like a really great way to keep it moist and add some flavor to what can be a bland meat.

Nice job on breaking down the rabbit, too!  

Thanks for sharing, and have a great weekend!
Clarissa


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 1, 2014)

Great looking rabbit. Love wrapping chicken in bacon so I bet the rabbit was tasty too!


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 1, 2014)

Great plan on the bunnies. A bacon wrap is the best way i ever could figure out to smoke one too.


----------

